# Front Door Speakers Not Working



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

Hi guys, yet another problem to add to the ever growing list. My system is the audi concert, non bose with standard amp in passanger side of boot. My front door speakers weren't working at all so I bought some alpines as an upgrade/fix, fitted them this afternoon and nope still not working so now it must be the head unit or the amp in the boot, my question is... does the amp power the front speakers or is it the stereo that powers them? I'm guessing either the amp is screwed or the head unit?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

All the speakers are powered by the amp in the boot. The HU has 4 line level outputs to the amp - Front R+L and Rear R+L. Therefore, if the two speakers in the ends of the dash are working, there is nothing wrong with the HU.

The door speakers and the dash end speakers are powered by the same channel of the boot amp and therefore, if the dash end speakers are working, there is nothing wrong with the boot amp.


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

tttony said:


> All the speakers are powered by the amp in the boot. The HU has 4 line level outputs to the amp - Front R+L and Rear R+L. Therefore, if the two speakers in the ends of the dash are working, there is nothing wrong with the HU.
> 
> The door speakers and the dash end speakers are powered by the same channel of the boot amp and therefore, if the dash end speakers are working, there is nothing wrong with the boot amp.


So basically if the tweeters are working in the dash, which they are, the door speakers should be working aswell? I wonder why they aren't then.... possible wire damage between amp and speakers?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The wires between car and the doors are known to sometime fail where they go through the rubber bellows due to flexing each time a door is opened. However, it is unlikely that both sides would fail at the same time. 

I suggest that you follow the speaker wires back from the speakers, checking continuity back to the point where they are paralleled with the wires for the dash end speakers.


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

tttony said:


> The wires between car and the doors are known to sometime fail where they go through the rubber bellows due to flexing each time a door is opened. However, it is unlikely that both sides would fail at the same time.
> 
> I suggest that you follow the speaker wires back from the speakers, checking continuity back to the point where they are paralleled with the wires for the dash end speakers.


They were unplugged from previous owner and now I know why, so they could have gone at different points through the life of the car. I really can't be bothered to check back all through to find a nick in a wire. I might just run a new pair of wires through the doors from a 4 channel amp of my own


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The factory amp is five channel as the fifth channel drives the centre dash speaker.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

Oh wow you're having a lot of problems  

...


GetYerTTsOut said:


> They were unplugged from previous owner and now I know why, so they could have gone at different points through the life of the car. I really can't be bothered to check back all through to find a nick in a wire. I might just run a new pair of wires through the doors from a 4 channel amp of my own


Yeah it's hard to know what the previous owner(s) did unless you check the wiring and all that stuff. It's possible a PO wired the car for aftermarket stuff and then removed the wiring later on. Or they could have cut the wiring in the trunk to connect an amp to, using the factory speaker wire, but then removed the amp and not splicing the original wires back...or even some other possibilities.

You'll have to check continuity from the amp to the speaker connectors at a minimum--going to have to do a little bit of electrical troubleshooting...

I found a previous post giving the pinouts, looks like these were originally posted by @tttony  and re-posted by another user:








Non Bose Amplifier Pin Outs


Hi, Does anyone have the pin outs for a non Bose amplifier? I need to find the rear speaker + feeds going to the amp from the head unit along with the auto amp on feed. The head unit is a RSN-e. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Many Thanks Will.




www.ttforum.co.uk





Eliminating the factory stuff and just using your own amp is the most ideal solution though, however might still require re-wiring (or fixing of wiring if you really want to use the factory wiring) depending on what was done to the car before. 

Also unless you change the factory HU you will need to obtain standard RCA connections from the factory signal wires. The existing wires from the HU to the back are actually fairly appropriate to use and the factory wiring is all twisted pair and all that IIRC, but there's no standard RCA connections here, it's just wires in factory harnesses and connectors. You will need to splice in connectors to do this--I used ones like these (one of each type per channel, wired together) and they worked pretty nicely:
















Another note is if you do the above you will also want to ground the Bose pin on the factory HU, to switch the HU to Blose mode. The reason for this is it will disable any DSP/EQ from the HU (besides the standard bass, treble, fader controls) and also give you a clean, standard line-level signal from the HU which is suitable for aftermarket amps. 

If you have an aftermarket HU though, yeah you would just run your own RCAs to an amp. 

Any way you go about it though, there's going to be some degree of wiring to be done.


----------



## GetYerTTsOut (9 mo ago)

TT'sRevenge said:


> Oh wow you're having a lot of problems
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Thanks dude great info. Yea I have a Pioneer DAB HU waiting to go in im just waiting for the fascia and ISO wiring to arrive in the post which is an absolute joke at the moment. So yea will just run rca's to my amp then run fresh wires through the door shuts to the speaker holes. The guy that had the car before me was an absolute tool and messed so many things up with it. Im always finding more examples of his dire DIY bodies, and then putting them right


----------

